
Up to 200k U.S. coronavirus deaths 'if we do things almost perfectly' - laurex
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/dr-deborah-birx-predicts-200-000-deaths-if-we-do-n1171876
======
tribeofone
don't post this drivel in here.

